
Ask HN: Should I pay Product Hunt to promote my newsletter? - eibrahim
I subscribe to the Product Hunt daily newsletter and anyone can sponsor a newsletter edition.<p>I have a weekly newsletter called Frontend Weekly at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;frontendweekly.co&#x2F; and I was wondering if it would be worth it to spend money to sponsor the PH Daily Newsletter.<p>Keep in mind that:
- it&#x27;s expensive to sponsor one edition.
- I have been curating my newsletter as a fun side project but I think it has some growth potential (and possibly revenue potential).<p>Thanks.
======
dabockster
People still read Product Hunt?

...There's your answer. It's not worth it to invest with them. Try growing
more organically on Twitter. Consider starting a YouTube channel too.

~~~
eibrahim
I didn't know PH is not cool anymore :). I just get the daily newsletter to
keep tabs on any new/cool products.

~~~
dabockster
> I didn't know PH is not cool anymore

Well, they did get acquired by AngelList. PH isn't really seen as a credible
source of cool products anymore since they supposedly can rearrange the top
content based on who's paying AngelList the most money.

------
taprun
It's hard to say without seeing the numbers, but I think you'd be better off
finding a newsletter that is tangentially related and swapping links. Maybe a
user experience or usability newsletter?

------
AznHisoka
How much does it cost to sponsor 1 edition?

~~~
eibrahim
They sent me the info by email but I am not sure they would want to post it
publicly here. Let me clear it with them first before I post it here. Thanks.

